# My favourite time of the day with my V .....



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

is at 4 o'clock in the morning when Dugo shakes his head so that his "ear flap" wakes us up which then means it is cuddle time on the bed. 

He will within seconds of being helped on the bed (can easily jump on but waits for us to give him support) flop down in the cradle of my arm, put his head on my shoulder or my cushion and start to snore just in case we try to move him. He will then have two hands petting him for a while until we all go back to sleep - one big happy family. 

Hoping he will still do this when he becomes a teenager


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I doubt it will change. Mine all still love snuggles. Astro has just been receiving a cuddle as I woke and couldn't get back to sleep. Little Zsa Zsa is normally snuggled up into my shoulder most nights. It's cooler and raining here tonight so both are enjoying it mote than usual.......... 

But, my fave part of the day is when we all wake up and say good morning to each other before we greet the day.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

It becomes a routine to them as pups and as they grow up they still want that comfort. I don't think it will change so just expect to make more room as he gets bigger 

Since H was a pup he has slept with us in the bed and every night he does 2 circles, then totally drops onto me with all of his weight on my stomach so he can put his head on my belly and the rest of him is curled up next to my body. He also gives us both kisses before bed to say goodnight. And recently he also wants me to put chapstick on him before bed like I do...so I put a quick little dot on his lips, he licks it and goes to bed. My boyfriend thinks I'm crazy but it's a nightly routine now ;D


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

I love mornings - Olive will wake up and is helped onto the bed (so sleepy she cant jump) she will then go right to my feet and stay there until she gets a bit hot then she will poke her head out of the bottom, while resting it on the ottoman at the bottom.

Everyday without fail is the same.
Love Vs and their routines


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We love mornings too. Miles is so snuggly in the morning and curls up between us and alternates whose chest he puts his head on. I think he thinks he is a person, he always tries to get his head on the pillow.


----------



## HudsonVizsla (Jul 9, 2012)

This is completely our Hudson too.

He sleeps with us, but when he knows it is almost morning, he comes over, nudges me so I will "open" the covers, he dives under them and snuggles between the two of us. Then, we he knows we are getting up...he rolls on his back (still under covers) puts his leggs in the air and gets tummy rubs. We then move the duvet, and snuggle him both of us and say "morning"!

I love it.


----------



## kiki (May 28, 2012)

Odie will wait till I lay down on the couch in the evening and then crawl up on my stomach for cuddles. 63 pounds of smushy love


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I definitely like the evenings when both dogs snuggle with me on the couch, but I absolutely love the mornings! Both dogs used to sleep with me on my bed, but lately Cash has decided that he would rather sleep on his dog bed (at the foot of my bed). In the morning I get up and let the dogs out to go potty and then when they come back in we all get back in my bed and snuggle for awhile. They both try to see which one can get closer to me, so I usually end up with both of them laying on top of me - that's a 105 lbs of dog, but I love it!!


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

mornings as well for us! I get up and open the kitchen door to let H out of his bed and up to our room. He will scuttle up the stairs and sit politely by the side of the bed till you lift the covers to let him in! He then rotates a few times and body slams into you before going back to sleep.

Am jealous though as I had to go to work in the cold this morning, while husband got to lie in bed with the dog....


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

For me it is the evenings too. 

Mac will only snuggle in the evenings. Or if work from home he lays in my lap all day.


----------

